# My three girlfriends



## Bender (Nov 21, 2017)

Y


----------



## stoney (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice grouping. Very cool bikes. I like them all but I think the '50's Spitfire in the back is my favorite.


----------



## Bender (Nov 22, 2017)

stoney said:


> Nice grouping. Very cool bikes. I like them all but I think the '50's Spitfire in the back is my favorite.


----------



## Bender (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks Yes... The 56 spitfire is my daily rider ...And is always work in progress


----------



## Bender (Nov 22, 2017)

[

 ATTACH=full]713278[/ATTACH]


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2017)

Pulled out a project started six months ago for my wife .... oh by the way,    Merry Christmas and all the other stuff to


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice looking girl friends. The Spitfires are always the toughest to handle though.


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2017)

Modified in old town and country and slipped in a blue to speed


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 25, 2017)

Well hello there ladies...the Sptifire is super cool, neat build.


----------



## Bender (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks... Eagle eye


----------



## Bender (Jan 3, 2018)

It has that 4 1/2 inch swing crank and Blue two speed... small frame .... Love it ...


----------

